

XVoice: speech control of Linux desktop applications - tdubhro1
http://dubhrosa.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/xvoice-speech-control-of-linux-desktop.html

======
mariusandreiana
I'd love to

* switch open apps windows via voice (eg. chrome, files, terminal) instead of Alt+tab tab tab

* switch to a specific tab in one of these apps via voice

Is there a working solution for this, today?

------
lsiebert
These might interest people

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux>

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_speech_recognition_sof...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_speech_recognition_software)

